# διά πυρός και σιδήρου



## nikosl (Sep 4, 2014)

Μου γεννήθηκε μια απορία διαβάζοντας το εξής:Κατά τα άλλα, όταν ο ισραηλινός στρατός πίστεψε ότι είχε εντοπίσει μερικούς παλαιστίνιους υπόπτους (στην καταδίωξη των υπευθύνων για τη δολοφονία των τριών ισραηλινών εφήβων που απήχθησαν στη Δυτική Όχθη τον περασμένο Ιούνιο), κατέστρεψε *δια πυρός και σιδήρου* τα σπίτια των γονέων τους. ​
Προέρχεται από συνέντευξη του Ζίγκμουντ Μπάουμαν που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Εποχή την Κυριακή 31 Αυγούστου. Η πρωτότυπη συνέντευξη πάρθηκε από τον δημοσιογράφο Αντονέλο Γκουερέρα και δημοσιεύτηκε στα ιταλικά, στη Ρεπούμπλικα της 5ης Αυγούστου. Το επίμαχο απόσπασμα λέει:

Del resto, quando l'esercito israeliano ha creduto di aver identificato alcuni sospetti palestinesi (nella caccia ai responsabili dell'omicidio dei tre adolescenti israeliani rapiti in Cisgiordania il giugno scorso, ndr), ha messo *a ferro e fuoco* le case dei loro genitori.​
Το "κατέστρεψε διά πυρός και σιδήρου τα σπίτια" μού φάνηκε τουλάχιστον ασυνήθιστο.

Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει:

*δια πυρός και σιδήρου* (i) (περνώ κάτι ~) πυρπολώντας και κατασφάζοντας: πέρασαν την κατακτημένη χώρα ~ (ii) μέσα από κινδύνους και ταλαιπωρίες: πέρασε ~ μέχρι να φθάσει εδώ || χρειάστηκε να περάσει ~ ωσότου αποδείξει ότι είχε δίκιο​
Πρώτη παρατήρηση ότι η έκφραση θέλει προσοχή γιατί οι δύο σημασίες, (i) και (ii) είναι πολύ διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους. Θα ξεκινήσω από εκεί που συμφωνώ με το ΛΝΕΓ, το (ii). Εδώ έχουμε το _περνάω_ αμετάβατο με την έννοια του διέρχομαι (περνάω από ένα δρόμο) ή με την έννοια του υποβάλλομαι σε κάτι (περνάω από εξετάσεις). Μια δεύτερη παρατήρηση -ή καλύτερα εντύπωση που έχω- είναι ότι αυτή η χρήση συνήθως έχει μια θετική απόχρωση. Αυτό αποτυπώνεται και στα δύο παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ: _μέχρι να φτάσει εδώ_, _ωσότου αποδείξει ότι είχε δίκιο_. Δηλαδή τελικά έφτασε εδώ ο μεν και απέδειξε ότι είχε δίκιο ο δε. Χρησιμοποιούμε το _δια πυρός και σιδήρου_ όταν κάποιος έχει καταφέρει κάτι αφού πέρασε από ταλαιπωρίες ή, ακόμη κι αν δεν το κατάφερε, τουλάχιστον επιβίωσε και τώρα είναι καλύτερα. Αυτό δηλώνεται πιο εμφατικά στην έκφραση *χρειάστηκε να περάσει διά πυρός και σιδήρου*.
Τελικά, έστω και αν χρειάστηκε να περάσει διά πυρός και σιδήρου, η ομάδα του Σκολάρι πήρε το εισιτήριο για τους "8" και έτσι η εφημερίδα δεν εκτέθηκε παρά το ρίσκο που πήρε ανήμερα του αγώνα. (πηγή)​ή"Τι είναι αυτά; Τραγουδίστρια θα σε κάνουμε;", μου έλεγε αυστηρά. "Ναι. Θα γίνω τραγουδίστρια"». Και έγινε, έστω κι αν χρειάστηκε να περάσει διά πυρός και σιδήρου. πηγή)​
Στο (i), όπου το περνάω είναι μεταβατικό, νομίζω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ έχει πρόβλημα. Αφενός, το "πυρπολώντας και κατασφάζοντας" είναι πολύ στενός κορσές. Ας πούμε ότι σημαίνει πιο γενικά "με χρήση άγριας βίας". Αφετέρου, σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν συνδυάζεται υποχρεωτικά με το "περνώ". Ή, ας το διατυπώσω αλλιώς. Αν μιλάμε για την έννοια: "πυρπολώντας και κατασφάζοντας", εκεί έχουμε "περνάω κάτι διά πυρός και σιδήρου", αλλά αυτό το κάτι είναι ένας τόπος, γιατί τι άλλο μπορείς κανείς να πυρπολήσει και να κατασφάξει; Είτε είναι η "χώρα" στο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ, είτε η περιοχή της Παλαιστίνης:Ο Βεσπασιανός πέρασε δια πυρός και σιδήρου την περιοχή της Παλαιστίνης και μετά την καταστροφή της Ιερουσαλήμ το 70 κατόρθωσε να καταστείλει την εξέγερση.(πηγή)​
Όμως μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο μάς έχει ξεφύγει μια τρίτη έννοια του διά πυρός και σιδήρου, αυτή του "με χρήση άγριας βίας". Εκεί δεν συνδυάζεται με το περνάω, αλλά με διάφορα ρήματα:Οι άνθρωποι λένε πως παρά τα όσα τραγικά έζησαν και ζουν, δεν μπορεί να μείνει για πολύ θαμμένη η αλήθεια, η διά πυρός και σιδήρου εθνική και θρησκευτική ομογενοποίηση στην Τουρκική Δημοκρατία. (πηγή)​
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, δύο σενάρια διαγράφονται ως πιθανότερα: μια μαζική εισβολή του ουκρανικού στρατού για την καταστολή της εξέγερσης διά πυρός και σιδήρου [...] (πηγή)​Στόχος της κυβέρνησης είναι δια πυρός και σιδηρού να υλοποιηθεί η πολιτική που μετατρέπει τα ΑΕΙ -ΤΕΙ σε επιχειρήσεις (πηγή)​
Μια τρίτη παρατήρηση, σε σχέση με αυτή την εκδοχή της έκφρασης. Νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότερο πολιτικής χρήσης και αγαπάει να συνδυάζεται με ρήματα και άλλες εκφράσεις που σημαίνουν "επιβάλλω", για να διευκρινιστεί η διά της βίας επιβολή. Και στα τρία παραδείγματα που αντέγραψα παραπάνω, η έμφαση είναι στη μέθοδο. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο συγγραφέας γνωρίζει ότι υπάρχει εθνική και θρησκευτική ομογενοποίηση και χωρίς βία, γι' αυτό τονίζει ότι στην Τουρκική Δημοκρατία έγινε "διά πυρός και σιδήρου". Στη δεύτερη ότι η εξέγερση δεν έχει υποχωρήσει με άλλους μη-βίαιους τρόπους και στην τρίτη ότι μόνο με τη βία μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί η μετατροπή των ΑΕΙ σε επιχειρήσεις.

Δεν μπορεί συνεπώς να εφαρμοστεί σε περιπτώσεις όπου η βία είναι αυτονόητη: _τους σκότωσαν όλους διά πυρός και σιδήρου_, || _ο στρατός εισέβαλε διά πυρός και σιδήρου_. Γι' αυτό και, ξαναγυρίζοντας στο παράδειγμα που μου έδωσε την αφορμή, δεν ακούγεται σωστό το _ο ισραηλινός στρατός κατέστρεψε διά πυρός και σιδήρου τα σπίτια_.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εδώ νομίζω έχουμε και ένα μικρό ψευδόφιλο. Γιατί στα ιταλικά, από ό,τι βλέπω σε διάφορες πηγές, το *mettere in fuoco* εκτός από _εισβάλλω και καταστρέφω τόπο_, σημαίνει και _διαλύω ολοσχερώς_, _ισοπεδώνω_, αλλά και μεταφορικά _κάνω κάτι άνω κάτω_Lei e Doyle stanno minacciando di mettere a ferro e fuoco la pista da ballo alla festa di Lucy. (πηγή)​
Δεν ξέρω αν ο διάλογος είναι κυριολεκτικός ή μεταφορικός, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα μεταφράζαμε ότι ο Ντόιλ και η άλλη θέλουν να περάσουν την πίστα του χορού διά πυρός και σιδήρου. Ή στο παρακάτω:

Però la giornata di oggi ha lavato via il livore e le insoddisfazioni, e data la bella giornata, ho messo a ferro e fuoco la casa con le pulizie di quasi primavera!​ (πηγή)

Αλλά αυτά ανήκουν στα μεταφραστικά. Εδώ θέλω να μείνω στο ερώτημα για τη χρήση της έκφρασης στα ελληνικά.

Ένα τελευταίο: πολλά ευρήματα στο google έχουν να κάνουν με την έκφραση "το νομοσχέδιο πέρασε διά πυρός και σιδήρου".
Διά πυρός και σιδήρου με έντονες αντιδράσεις εντός και εκτός βουλής πέρασε αργά τη νύχτα με 153 ψήφους υπέρ το πολυνομοσχέδιο των μέτρων. (πηγή)​
Εδώ έχουμε μια (ίσως πιο πρόσφατης έμπνευσης) δημοσιογραφική έκφραση -αν και επαναλαμβάνεται τόσο συχνά που έχει χάσει την πρωτοτυπία της. Μου φαίνεται ότι εδώ το *διά πυρός και σιδήρου* τραβήχτηκε από το ρήμα _περνώ_ που χρησιμοποιείται για τα νομοσχέδια. Δεν σημαίνει όμως υλοποιώ διά της βίας (όπως στο παράδειγμα της ιδιωτικοποίησης της παιδείας που αναφέραμε πιο πάνω), αλλά καταφέρνω κάτι με πολλά βάσανα, συνήθως αναφέρεται σε δυσκολίες στην υπερψήφιση από το κοινοβούλιο. Αλλά ενώ σε άλλο ρήμα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσαμε τόσο εύκολα, πχ _καθάρισα τον κήπο διά πυρός και σιδήρου_,_ τα βρήκα με την πεθερά μου διά πυρός και σιδήρου_, επειδή η έκφραση με το νομοσχέδιο έχει το ρήμα περνάω, κολλάει πιο εύκολα η φωτιά και το σίδερο.

Όποιος άντεξε να διαβάσει ως εδώ, ας πει αν έχω πάρει τίποτα στραβά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2014)

...
Άντεξα να το διαβάσω μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά χωρίς τη δέουσα επιμέλεια, οπότε δεν είμαι σε θέση να σχολιάσω τώρα επί της ουσίας (κι επειδή περνάω διά πυρός και σιδήρου σήμερα για να προλάβω όσα έχω να κάνω και το 'χω κάψει το ρημάδι). Γι' αυτό επιφυλάσσομαι για όταν θα μπορέσω, αν δεν προλάβουν άλλοι να με καλύψουν.

Ωστόσο, ένα σχόλιο μουσικό που το έχω αυτόματο, θα το κάνω για σεφτέ:

Who by fire - Leonard Cohen featuring Sonny Rollins






And who by fire, who by water,
Who in the sunshine, who in the night time,
Who by high ordeal, who by common trial,
Who in your merry merry month of May,
Who by very slow decay,
And who shall I say is calling?




Spoiler



And who in her lonely slip, who by barbiturate,
Who in these realms of love, who by something blunt,
And who by avalanche, who by powder,
Who for his greed, who for his hunger,
And who shall I say is calling?

And who by brave assent, who by accident,
Who in solitude, who in this mirror,
Who by his lady's command, who by his own hand,
Who in mortal chains, who in power,
And who shall I say is calling?



Και μια σύνδεση με την παραπλήσια φράση *φωτιά και τσεκούρι*: πέφτει φωτιά και ~, για μεγάλες καταστροφές σε περίοδο πολέμου.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 4, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Άντεξα να το διαβάσω μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά χωρίς τη δέουσα επιμέλεια, οπότε δεν είμαι σε θέση να σχολιάσω τώρα επί της ουσίας (κι επειδή περνάω διά πυρός και σιδήρου σήμερα για να προλάβω όσα έχω να κάνω και το 'χω κάψει το ρημάδι). Γι' αυτό επιφυλάσσομαι για όταν θα μπορέσω, αν δεν προλάβουν άλλοι να με καλύψουν.



Ευχαριστώ.  Συντηρητική απάντηση:








Spoiler



με φωτιά και με μαχαίρι πάντα ο κόσμος προχωρεί


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2014)

...
Διανηματική απάντηση:

*Kemal (Manos Hadjidakis and the New York Rock & Roll Ensemble, from the album Reflections)*


Επειδή
Μέσα σ' ετούτο τον μπαξέ πολλά θα βρεις λουλούδια
ιδέες, μεταφράσματα, ακόμα και τραγούδια


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2014)

Ο Νατσούλης ισχυρίζεται ότι η έκφραση πέρασε στην καθημερινότητά μας από το μυθιστόρημα του Σιενκιέβιτς _Δια πυρός και σιδήρου_ (αγγλικός τίτλος: _With Fire and Sword_).

Όμως βρίσκω την έκφραση σε πολλά μέρη και ήδη στον Πλούταρχο (στο _Περί της Αλεξάνδρου τύχης ή αρετής_). 

ἐπεὶ δὲ Φιλίππου τελευτήσαντος ὥρμητο διαβαλεῖν καὶ ταῖς ἐλπίσιν ἤδη καὶ ταῖς παρασκευαῖς ἐμπεφυκὼς ἔσπευδεν ἅψασθαι τῆς Ἀσίας, ἐνίστατο δὴ ἡ Τύχη καὶ ἀπέστρεφε καὶ ἀνθεῖλκεν ὀπίσω καὶ μυρίας περιέβαλλεν ἀσχολίας καὶ διατριβὰς ἐπιλαμβανομένη· <ἣ> πρῶτον αὐτῷ τὰ βαρβαρικὰ τῶν προσοίκων διετάραξεν, Ἰλλυρικοὺς καὶ Τριβαλλικοὺς μηχανωμένη πολέμους· οἷς μέχρι Σκυθίας τῆς παρ' Ἴστρον ἀποσπασθεὶς ἀπὸ τῶν ἄνω πράξεων καὶ περιδραμὼν καὶ κατεργασάμενος πάντα κινδύνοις καὶ ἀγῶσι μεγάλοις, αὖθις ὥρμητο καὶ ἔσπευδε πρὸς τὴν διάβασιν [πάλιν]· ἡ δὲ πάλιν αὐτῷ τὰς Θήβας ἐνέσεισε καὶ πόλεμον Ἑλληνικὸν ἐμποδὼν κατέβαλε, καὶ δεινὴν πρὸς ἄνδρας ὁμοφύλους καὶ συγγενεῖς *διὰ φόνου καὶ σιδήρου καὶ πυρὸς* ἀνάγκην ἀμύνης, ἀτερπέστατον τέλος ἔχουσαν.

But after Philip's end, when Alexander was eager to cross over and, already absorbed in his hopes and preparations, was hastening to gain a hold upon Asia, Fortune, seizing upon him, blocked his way, turned him about, dragged him back, and surrounded him with countless distractions and delays. First she threw into the utmost commotion the barbarian elements among his neighbours, and contrived wars with the Illyrians and Triballians. By these wars he was drawn from his Asiatic projects as far away as the portion of Scythia that lies along the Danube; when, by sundry manoeuvres, he had subjugated all this territory with much danger and great struggles, he was again eager and in haste for the crossing. Again, however, Fortune stirred up Thebes against him, and thrust in his pathway a war with Greeks, and the dread necessity of punishing, *by means of slaughter and fire and sword*, men that were his kith and kin, a necessity which had a most unpleasant ending.
(Goodwin, 1874)

Να δούμε και τον απλούστατο ορισμό του ΛΚΝ:

*διά πυρός και σιδήρου / αίματος*, με καταστροφές και φόνους. 

Νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι και ένας καλός γενικός ορισμός για την κυριολεκτική χρήση, με τη στρατιωτική σημασία. Δεν θα με ενθουσίαζε η περίπτωση της μεταφορικής χρήσης στον πόλεμο. Δηλαδή, αν στις περιπτώσεις που περιγράφονται με αυτά τα παραδείγματα:

η διά πυρός και σιδήρου εθνική και θρησκευτική ομογενοποίηση στην Τουρκική Δημοκρατία.
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, δύο σενάρια διαγράφονται ως πιθανότερα: μια μαζική εισβολή του ουκρανικού στρατού για την καταστολή της εξέγερσης διά πυρός και σιδήρου

*δεν* έχουμε φόνους και καταστροφές, τότε παραπλανούμε τον αναγνώστη.

Κατά τ’ άλλα, ενώ καταλαβαίνω γιατί σου αρέσουν αυτά που σου αρέσουν και όχι κάποια άλλα, θεωρώ τη μεταφορική χρήση υπερβολική. Θα χάσει και η κυριολεκτική την αγριότητά της μ’ αυτό τον τρόπο!  Υπάρχει ωστόσο, και τα λεξικά οφείλουν να την εξηγήσουν, αλλά θέλει μέτρο και προσοχή στη χρήση της.

Για το ιταλικό στο ξεκίνημα δεν έχω γνώμη, αλλά το ελληνικό «κατέστρεψε δια πυρός και σιδήρου τα σπίτια των γονέων τους» είναι κακά ελληνικά.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 5, 2014)

Για το μυθιστόρημα του Σενκιέβιτς, αναλυτικά από τον Ρογήρο. Εγώ μόνο σε Κλασικό Εικονογραφημένο το θυμάμαι.



> θεωρώ τη μεταφορική χρήση υπερβολική



Εδώ γίνεσαι πουρίστας.  Κι εγώ τη θεωρώ υπερβολική και τις περισσότερες φορές κακόγουστη. Όμως στα ευρήματα στο γκούγκλ πρέπει να ψάξεις με το μεγεθυντικό φακό να βρεις αυτά που δεν είναι μεταφορικά. Οπότε πρέπει να καταγραφεί αναλυτικά η μεταφορική της χρήση.

Πάντως, αναγνωριζόντας το πρόβλημα που θέτεις (το οποίο θα μπορούσαμε να το ονομάσουμε γλωσσικό νόμο του Γκρίσαμ: _η κακή χρήση μιας έκφρασης διώχνει την καλή_), νομίζω ότι η δυσανάλογη χρήση της έκφρασης με μεταφορική σημασία έχει οδηγήσει σε διάκριση μεταξύ της έκφρασης "διά πυρός και σιδήρου" και της αντίστοιχης στη δημοτική "με φωτιά και με σίδερο". Αν δούμε τα ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ, η δεύτερη έχει πολύ περισσότερο να κάνει με πραγματικούς σκοτωμούς και καταστροφές.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2014)

nikosl said:


> Για το μυθιστόρημα του Σενκιέβιτς, αναλυτικά από τον Ρογήρο.



Υπεραπαραίτητος ο σύνδεσμος. Ευκαιρία να το δούμε και σε ταινία.

Σε σχέση με τη μεταφορική χρήση:
Όχι, δεν γίνομαι πουρίστας. Τα λεξικά καλά κάνουν και καταγράφουν τη χρήση, αλίμονο. Εμένα ωστόσο μου αρέσει το μέτρο στις διατυπώσεις. Δηλαδή, δεν θα έλεγα ούτε ότι το νομοσχέδιο πέρασε δια πυρός και σιδήρου ούτε, όπως λέει ο Ριζοσπάστης σε τίτλο, «Με φωτιά και σίδερο η εξόντωση του λαού». Έχει ξεφτίσει από την πολλή σαχλή χρήση. Και η κυρία που περίμενε χτες έξι ώρες στην ουρά για να πάρει έναν κλειδάριθμο, προφανώς μπορεί πια να ισχυριστεί κι αυτή ότι δια πυρός και σιδήρου πέρασε γι' αυτόν τον κλειδάριθμο. Οπότε, στις καταστροφές καλύτερα να πούμε «με φωτιά και τσεκούρι», που δεν έχει πολυφορεθεί, π.χ.

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας, εντός ή εκτός Ραδιομεγάρου, που να μη συμφωνεί ότι η ΕΡΤ χρειάζεται αναδιάρθρωση και εκσυγχρονισμό, με αξιοκρατία και σεβασμό στον ρόλο της. Αλλά γιατί πρέπει να γίνει με φωτιά και τσεκούρι;
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.media&id=25181


----------

